# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen

## vera84

Hallo,

Mijn naam is Vera en ben lid geworden van deze website zodat ik kan reageren op diverse berichten. Tevens omdat ik denk dat ik wel iets kan toevoegen gezien ik al vijf jaar de gen-afwijking erythemalgie heb. Ik hoop jullie op deze manier beter te leren kennen.

Groeten,
Vera

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Vera, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Wat fijn dat je ons deelgenoot wilt maken van je eigen ervaringen. 

Tot ziens dan op het forum en een fijne dag gewenst!

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

